# Solved: Cordless Phone Problem



## Surflover (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a Uniden cordless phone, approximately 2 or 3 years old. The phone is in working order, except for the caller ID function. I contacted my phone company and they stated the problem is likely my phone, as they show the Caller ID to be functioning. My phone rings once, stops, then resumes ringing. The phone company said the single ring, then stop, then resumption of ringing, disrupts the caller ID function. I've tried unplugging the unit to reset it - unsuccessful - as well as trying a couple of recommendations I found on the Uniden site - also unsuccessful. Am I really going to have to purchase a new phone just to get my caller ID back? Thanks in advance for your help and comments.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

couple questions
- was it working with the caller id for the years you had it?
- or did you just get caller id and it doesn't work on your phone?

if it HAS been working with the caller id
- can you borrow someone's phone to try - to see if the caller id works on a different phone?
- does the 'borrowed' phone act the same as your phone?

- can you take your phone to a neighbor and try it there?
- does it still act the same way?

- do you know where your nib is? [network interface box]
it will be where your tele service come in - usually not to far from the electric service on the side of your house - has a screw to remove to open the panel door so you can bypass your house-wiring to check the phone company's line - [if you live in an apartment building - not sure where to tell you to look] 
- can you then plug the phone into the nib - does it work right there?
- does the 'borrowed phone work there?
- have you maybe had a lightening strike nearby?


----------



## Surflover (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for your response! And yes, the caller ID has worked without any problems since I purchased the phone 2-3 years ago. I tried another phone and did not experience the problem with the rings separating (the one ring, stop, then a resumption of ringing). 

I don't know where the nib is, but per your advice, I'll check tomorrow during the day.

And finally, yes, we've had a lot of lightning in the area for the past couple of weeks. Thunderstorms with lightning have been coming through every other day or so. During at least a couple of the t-storms, we experienced brief power failures.

Thanks again -


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

> I tried another phone and did not experience the problem with the rings separating (the one ring, stop, then a resumption of ringing).


if you tried another phone and it worked, it's probably that your uniden has bit the dust - so no reason the worry about the nib


----------



## Surflover (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks again for your help. I'm off to purchase a new phone! :up:


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

you are welcome ,
sorry we couldn't figure a way to blame the tele company 

ok, if you feel your problem is solved, you can mark it so  
[@top-left in your first post]


----------



## Surflover (Jul 24, 2009)

Problem is solved indeed - and now marked solved. I have a new phone and am back to enjoying caller ID. Thanks again for your guidance.


----------

